# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Aug 09 Trip Suggestions

## kristi0119

I'm looking for some info on St. John.  My family (siblings &amp; parents included)and I are looking for a 4+ bedroom villa and need some guidance on which villa rental agency to use.  I know Wimco rents villas in St. John but there are at least 10 other companies that rent villas as well.  Does anyone know the Wimco/St. Barth Prop equivalent in St. John.  Also, are there any parts of the island that we should avoid - ie crime heavy areas.  It's hard trying to plan a trip to another island when my frame of reference is SBH!  We will be traveling with our infant (she will be 14 months in Aug) so we may want to opt for a villa on the beach to make it easier.  Any input is greatly appreciated!!!

----------


## JoshA

I'll be traveling to St. John this coming weekend with 3 females - the youngest being my 8 month old granddaughter. Sounds like the same age as your infant. There are several villa rental companies - more than on St. Barts - but I don't know whether one is better than another. In the past we've been happy with Destination St. John. Wimco should also be fine. Try googling a villa you like to see if there are reviews of the experience.

I don't think there are any bad areas or much crime. There are no villas on the beach except some of the old cottages on Gibney beach. JR Oppenheimer - the father of the atomic bomb, used to have a place there. The National Park Service pretty much controls it now.

You'll love St. John. The beaches, hiking and snorkeling are better than St. Barts - maybe the best in the Caribbean - but the French food, culture and ambience of Barts are what you'll miss. The National Park and natural beauty are what makes St. John special so plan on hitting the beaches, trails and the underwater world. There are also fine and casual restaurants, happy hour at Woody's, a laid-back vibe, funky Coral Bay, and, since you're renting a villa, lots of privacy. You should enjoy the planning.

----------


## MIke R

I love St John...no bad areas whatsoever..its all good and all mostly National Park..I concur with Josh that the beaches, snorkeling and hiking are far superior to St Barts..and Woodys is a must...also the Sunday brunch at Caneel Bay Resort is spectacular

----------


## kristi0119

Thanks Josh &amp; Mike!  Funny you should mention Coral Bay because I actually found a villa on the beach (albeit a coral beach) in Coral Bay called Coral Cove.  Seems like a good price for a 4 bedroom beachfront.  Is there much else in Coral Bay besides Woody's? I kind of like the idea of being on the opposite end of the island away from all the action in Cruz Bay - but I guess that might also have its own drawbacks.  Have fun next week Josh - I'm jealous!!!  I'd love to see pics and read a trip report when you return :)

----------


## MIke R

Skinny Legs Tavern is THE place in Coral Bay...music and casual dining....Woodys is actually in Cruz Bay..there are a few joints out there in Coral Bay...Fish Trap and Lime  Inn are good too

----------


## Theresa

We were in St. John in October (had the pleasure of experiencing Hurricane Omar).  We thoroughly enjoyed both Skinny Legs in Coral Bay and Woody's in Cruz Bay.  In fact, we rode out the beginning of the hurricane before the mandatory curfew in Woody's.  What a blast.  The island is beautiful, and the views of the many nearby islands are spectacular.

If you want a St. Barth level dining experience, be sure to check out Hinds, a new restaurant in Cruz Bay.  The owner, Walter Hinds, used to be part owner of Bliss restaurant in St. Maarten, and is a frequent traveler to SBH.  Walter is a most hospitable host and is happy to discuss St. Barth.  He even has a secret stash of homemade vanilla rhum, something we definitely missed while in St. John.

Put all comparisons to St. Barth out of your mind, and you will have a delightful time.

----------


## JoshA

Thanks for the suggestion about Hinds, Theresa. We'll give it a try. 

Kristi, we're staying in Coral Bay this time on the hillside. Any beach on the bay will be very different from what you think of as a Caribbean beach - more like a harbor than a sandy, wavy beach probably. Skinny Legs is a great bar and good for burgers. I've only been to Woody's for drinks but some people do eat there. It's a real scene - very crowded with people covering every inch of sidewalk and maybe street. You'll probably wind up on their web site since they take pictures of revelers and post them. We'll try to post a report when we get back.

----------


## kristi0119

Thanks everyone for your input!  We've decided on July 5-12 in Villa Coral Cove.  I promise not to make comparisons to SBH and hopefully I won't be disappointed :)  Trip report to follow this summer...and fingers crossed for no hurricanes!

----------


## JoshA

Just returned from St. John. We (my wife and I) had a great trip: great weather, great beaches, great hikes, great snorkeling. My daughter and granddaughter were supposed to have joined us but the 8 month old was diagnosed with chicken pox the day before the trip. Needless to say, it put us in a funk for the first few days thinking about the two of them quarantined in the icy Berkshires when they should have been sharing an exceptional Caribbean vacation with us. After acceptance set in, we thoroughly enjoyed the beauty and adventure of St. John. Woke up every day with nothing to do and all day to do it. It was great making it up as we went along.

----------


## kristi0119

Sorry that chicken pox kept the kids away  :Frown:   Beyond that it sounds like you had a great trip!  I'm counting down to our trip in July - hopefully we have as much fun as you did!

----------

